# Need mumbai city map



## pop143 (Oct 27, 2006)

I need a mumbai city map , with details of roads, streets etc.....or atleast with places names....in a good image resolution....in google got a few..but am searching for a few more...can  any1 get me???

thanx..


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

buy a Mumbai Guide
their u'll get a Paper Map of 18" x 23"
with road, rail, bus, visiting place, rest. & hotels, hospitals & many more details
its cost is just Rs. 20/-


----------



## JGuru (Oct 27, 2006)

Checkout these links for Mumbai City Map:

 1) *www.mumbainet.com/cityinfo/citymap.htm
  2) *www.mapsofindia.com/mumbai/index.html

 I think this is more than enough for you!!


----------



## satyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

really good one thanks


----------



## kl_ravi (Oct 28, 2006)

try *www.wikimapia.org and in the search city type mumbai and choose the resolution you require.

Start here


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 28, 2006)

i guess collins paper maps are really really good. u can find it in a bookstore.


----------



## kl_ravi (Oct 28, 2006)

Guys, 

All the paper maps suggested above are guide maps adapted from Maps released by Survey of India. Some of them are not to scale and will be for guidance only. 

But Maps produced by Survey of India are really prodfessional with almost all details incorporated into it. 

*www.surveyofindia.gov.in/

Here is a link to the map viewer at survey of india. 
*www.surveyofindia.gov.in:8080/website/utmdata/viewer.htm

You narrow down to mumbai city in that viewer to get the map code. In this case it is E47 A/16 and E43 G/13 both the above maps are to scale 1:25000 i.e 4 units = 1 unit on the map

You can straight away walk into survey of india map sales office and ask for maps with above codes to get a Mumbai City Guide map to resolution 1:20000 i.e 5 units = 1 unit on the map

of course nothing can beat the digital imagery available at the wikimapia.org link, i have given above.....


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 28, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> All the paper maps suggested above are guide maps adapted from Maps released by Survey of India. Some of them are not to scale and will be for guidance only.
> 
> ...



nice site....


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice site RAVI


----------



## kl_ravi (Oct 31, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Nice site RAVI


 
Wikimapia or survey of india ?

BTW find the Shimoga (Oh Sorry !! Shivamogga) Map Here ... The resolution is not that good. But check out Tumkur City Town Hall Circle (Sorry ... Tumakuru  )

Sorry if I am deviating form the topic ....!!!!


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> Here is a link to the map viewer at survey of india.
> *www.surveyofindia.gov.in:8080/website/utmdata/viewer.htm



by the way ravi, it seems that the port 8080 isn't working anymore. The viewer is now available at port 80 at the surveyofindia website


----------



## chesss (Oct 31, 2006)

Google Earth!!!!!!


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 31, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Wikimapia or survey of india ?
> 
> BTW find the Shimoga (Oh Sorry !! Shivamogga) Map Here ... The resolution is not that good. But check out Tumkur City Town Hall Circle (Sorry ... Tumakuru  )
> 
> Sorry if I am deviating form the topic ....!!!!



Oh..U remember me..Gr8!!
 I knew Wikimapia, But Survey of India was unknown.Thanx 4 that.


----------



## vkr15 (Nov 3, 2006)

I found this website very useful as far as maps of Indian towns and cities is concerned:
www.mapmyindia.com
vkr15


----------



## michael321in (May 16, 2008)

Try here 
*uselessdiaries.blogspot.com/2008/03/download-free-bangalore-map.html


----------

